# The Lost Legions! Ahhhhh!



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

it is said fully half the legions sided with horus... does that mean one of the forgotten legions did too? I am so confussed about any information that has been put out there. Like in one of the novels horus looks down at one of them and says something in the lines of the wonders the legion would no longer possess. Please... entertain me!:threaten:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

No the Lost Legions were 'lost' even before the rest of the baby primarchs were scattered around the galaxy. The theory is that the Emperor fucked up somehow when he was creating all the primarchs and then destroyed his mistakes. I don't think they were lost as much as it was the Emperor fucking up with the gene therapy and then covering his mistakes.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

It is a secret but I worked it out. The lost primarchs are Gork and Mork. Shhh don't tell anyone. Its a conspiracy.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I think Horus killed the 11th legions primarch, and such the legion never actually existed. The other one, I'm not sure about.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought GW just left 2 slots blank so you could make you own legion?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

no i remember, that one thing he says that "what wonders awaited (whatever legion) and now we'll never know" or something like that. And yes the slotts are kind of for making your own army, but because they already have the second founding, i dont really see why there would just be blanks. 

Wait so are you sure the two primarchs were killed, before they grew up?

That is possible, considering that those two might have had the primarchs best traits, (warp control, special powers... idk) so he killed them so that no one ever was as strong as he was... or so he thought...


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Rogal dorn said that he wished his brothers were with him in mechanecum then malecor the sigilite said something along the lines of forget it, anyway this implies that rogal knew them.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I think when the primarchs where "stolen" from Terra in their grow pods one was killed.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

One had invisibility as well, which I think was the 11th.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> One had invisibility as well, which I think was the 11th.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: This just happens to 'true' because it's the Chapter you're doing right?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Nah, I heard it from someone. Not sure where it's from haha.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

It is said that Mechanus that what happen to the 2 missing legions was tragic(para-phrasing). When it says that half joined Horus it means that out of the 18 legions 9 joined Horus, 8 possibly 9 remained loyal (Lion is somewhat of a mystery). It does not expand into what happened to the legions so really it could be anything bad. They could have turned evil, all been killed, suffered a terrible genophagh, been disbanded, gone missing, never found their Primarch and thus lost battles and been killed in battle, the list could go on forever, but when it says half it does not include the lost legions. And on the invisibility thing I have never heard that, I don't think it's true, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i think u mean the alpha legion. 9 officaly rebel the DA are still considered loyal whether or not he is. the alpha legion is considered to be traitor even though he may not be


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

No I mean Lion El'Jonson. He did not arrive it time to aid the Emperor during the siege oF Terra claiming he was too far away and could not get there fast enough. It was been suggested that he was close enough but he was waiting to see with sude won and then was going to join the victor. This theory strongly suggests that he was not loyal to the Emperor if it is true. The Alpha Legion turned against the Emperor and joined Horus because they wanted to save the Imperium from 10k years of fighting. While they joined Horus to save the Imperium from needless death, they still turned to chaos and cannot be considered anything other than traitors.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Zondarion. You are right. But because on paper, The DA are "loyal" then that means they are considered 1 of the 9 of the remaining left chapters that are loyal. Which in my opinion is sad. The Dark Angels are a "wtf" type chapter if you ask me. How they spread the word of the empyream and emperor, is of little to non existance. So I do understand where you are comming from.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

There are a couple of other threads on this, which unfortunately never seem to get any where. One of them is here and there's another here, and a third here. I'm sure there are more. Have fun!

My take on this is that "fully half the Legions joined Horus" (Codex: Chaos, 1995 - I know of no substantial revision to this) and what had befallen the missing Primarchs was a "tragedy" that the other Primarchs should "learn from" - HH novels, can't recall which.

So; _contra_ Grik's assertions, the Primarchs seem to have reached adulthood (else why should the other Primarchs learn from them?) and there is at least apocryphal evidence that the II and XI Legions were formed - people often state that all the Legions fought in the Great Crusade, but that the 2 missing went before the beginning of the Heresy. Else, why the 'missing' numbers? Why not just make the Alpha Legion Legio XVIII, and count back from there?

If indeed "fully half" went over to Horus, that (by my maths) means that one of the missing Legions stayed loyal, and one was split (like the DA); because out of the known 18 Legions, 8.5 stayed loyal and 9.5 went over. To balance it out that would mean that half a legion went over to Chaos and 1.5 stayed true to the Emperor. But as I say that's just my take.

:fluffy cyclops:


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> I thought GW just left 2 slots blank so you could make you own legion?


thats the official line from GW but one of the primarchs was destroyed from the get go!!!


----------



## Garrowan5th (Jan 21, 2009)

Lord Lucius said:


> I thought GW just left 2 slots blank so you could make you own legion?


Pretty much, but there are snippets of fluff. Come to ur own conclusions. Me, I sure one was the Flying Spagehtti Monster Legion:laugh:



Kendares said:


> i think u mean the alpha legion. 9 officaly rebel the DA are still considered loyal whether or not he is. the alpha legion is considered to be traitor even though he may not be



They are most certainly now. At first, according, to HH canon, they are, in a round about way, trying to save humanity, but by now they have fougth so long against the Imperium they are traitors, most definately.

ANd the two other Legions must be of some controversy, to have bene erased (excluding GW wanting u to make ur own). Even the traiotrs weren't erased!


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Seems contradictory. GW have said that all 20 primarchs were found and 10 joined each side. 2 being lost later on. However the Heresy books seem to contradict this with the aforementioned scene with Dorn.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is a break down of what happened. Its a group that gathered a crap load of information and pieced together this little tid bit for people. This is from a site not my work!!! Please be aware! But I hope it helps!

*Horus' Corruption*

The Horus Heresy truly began after Horus was wounded by the stolen Anathame on the moon of Davin, a place that was cursed by the foul Chaos God Nurgle. The wound caused by the blade refused to heal, despite Horus' super-enhanced immune system or the efforts of the Sons of Horus' best apothecaries. While ill, Horus was taken for healing by the Davinites.
During the rituals, Horus' spirit was transferred into the Warp where the corrupted chaplain Erebus, disguised as the Warmaster's closest friend Hastur Sejanus, showed him a terrible vision of the very future which his actions would bring about - the Imperium as a repressive, violent and superstitious regime where the Emperor and some of the Primarchs (but not Horus) were worshipped as divine beings by the fanatical and ignorant masses of humanity. The Chaos Gods portrayed themselves as the victims of the Emperor's psychic might who had no interest themselves in controlling the material world. Horus, already having grown jealous and deeply resentful of his perceived poor treatment at the hands of his father the Emperor, proved all too willing to accept the Ruinous Powers' false visions of an Emperor determined to make himself a god at Horus' expense.
But there was one thing no one had counted on: Horus's brother Magnus the Red, Primarch of the Thousand Sons, had continued to study the forbidden arts of sorcery, and was not about to let his brother fall to the powers of the Warp. The Cyclopean giant appeared within Horus's vision, revealing the chaplain's identity and begging Horus not to give in to the temptations of Chaos. Unfortunately, the Primarch's voice of reason was left unheard. Horus had decided that if anyone deserved to be worshipped as a god it was he, and not the Emperor. He accepted the offer of the Chaos Gods to join their cause and in return they healed his wound and granted him the powers of the Warp. The Chaos Gods' pact with Horus was simple: "Give us the Emperor and we will give you the galaxy".

*Swaying The Legions*

Renouncing his oath to the Emperor, Horus led his Legion into worship of the myriad Chaos Gods. Horus's genius was revealed as he converted half of the Legions, along with many regiments of the Imperial Army and several Titan Legions to his cause, revealing the Emperor to be as Horus saw him - a man undeserving of the praise and recognition of the Human race.
Angron of the World Eaters, Fulgrim of the Emperor's Children and Mortarion of the Death Guard were to be the first of the primarchs to side with the Warmaster. Horus found it easy exploit the Primarchs' flaws - Angron's frenzied love of violence was a match for Khorne; Fulgrim was corrupted by a daemon weapon of Slaanesh and its promise of unending perfection; Mortarion, already a close friend of his brother's, was too easily persuaded, having been turned long before the Heresy through the efforts of his first captain Calas Typhon. Erebus had already vouched for the support of Lorgar and the Word Bearers, and with these legions at his side Horus's plans began to come together.
Magnus, however, had yet to be dealt with. The Primarch was aware of his brother's fall, and attempted to forewarn the Emperor of the impending betrayal. However, knowing that he would have to find a means of quickly warning the Emperor, Magnus decided to use his sorcery to deliver the message as an act of both desperation and vindication. The message penetrated the psychic defences of the Imperial Palace on Terra, shattering all the psychic wards the Emperor had placed on the Palace. Having already outlawed the primarch's use of sorcery and refusing to believe that Horus, his most beloved and trusted son, would betray him, the Emperor instead perceived the traitor to be Magnus and his Legion.
The Emperor ordered the Primarch Leman Russ to mobilize his Space Wolves Legion and take Magnus into custody; Horus, however, persuaded his brother Russ that Magnus was a threat and should not return to Terra alive. The Wolves of Fenris descended upon Prospero, destroying all in their path. Magnus, defeated and forsaken by his beloved father, retreated into the Warp and pledged himself to Tzeentch. The Thousand Sons had never planned to join Horus, but the trap that the Changer of Ways had laid for the Red Sorcerer's legion led them to the Warmaster's side regardless.
Of the other eventual traitors, Night Haunter was due to face disciplinary action from the Emperor; Alpharius chose to join Horus after the prophecy of an ancient cabal of aliens was revealed to him that Horus' victory would cause the downfall of the Chaos powers; and Perturabo's cold nature and bitterness towards Rogal Dorn made him an easy target for corruption.
Even with so many legions on his side, Horus was still aware that some of his brothers would never join him. Three of the most loyal Primarchs, Lion El'Jonson of the Dark Angels, Sanguinius of the Blood Angels, and Roboute Guilliman of the Ultramarines, were sent on missions far from Terra. The Blood Angels were sent to the daemon-infested Signis Cluster and the Ultramarines to Calth, where Kor Phaeron had amassed a large force of Word Bearers and millions of Chaos cultists. Unbeknownst to the Lion, a rebellion was soon to occur on his homeworld of Caliban.
The Imperial Fists and White Scars were too close to Terra to be contacted without raising suspicion, though Horus believed (mistakenly) that Jaghatai Khan would ultimately take his side. Shortly before the Dropsite Massacre, Horus also ordered Fulgrim to turn Ferrus Manus to their cause, but the Phoenician underestimated the Gorgon's loyalty and barely escaped alive. Fulgrim promised he would deliver Manus's head to Horus in recompense.
The remaining Legions - the Raven Guard, Salamanders, Iron Hands and Space Wolves - remained staunchly loyal to the Emperor, though all but the Wolves would pay dearly for it in the battles to come. Beyond the Legions, Horus had already swayed Adept Regulus with promises of the STCs recovered during the war with the Auretian Technocracy, delivering Adeptus Mechanicus support to the Warmaster's forces.

*Isstvan III*

The first sign that Horus and his Legion had turned to Chaos was made evident when Horus virus bombed the rebel world of Isstvan III. The Planetary Governor of Isstvan III had declared his independence from the Imperium, and the Council of Terra charged Horus with the retaking of that world. This order merely furthered Horus' plans. Although the four Legions under his direct command had turned Traitor, there were still some Loyalist elements within the Sons of Horus, World Eaters, and Death Guard; many of these were Terran Space Marines who had been recruited before being reunited with their Primarchs. Horus, under the guise of his orders, amassed his troops in the Isstvan System.
Horus had a plan by which he would destroy all Loyalist elements of the Legions at his command. After a lengthy bombardment, Horus dispatched all Loyalist Marines down to the planet, with the pretence of bringing it back into the Imperium. At the moment of victory, however, these Marines were betrayed when virus bombs began to rain down on the planet. However, some Marines loyal to the Emperor had remained on board their ships, and as Isstvan III died, these soldiers fought desperately to warn their brethren on the surface. Their sacrifice saved many Space Marines, as they were able to take shelter before the virus bombs struck. The population of Isstvan III received no such protection. Twelve billion people died almost immediately. The psychic shock of so many simultaneous deaths shrieked through the Warp. A contingent of Loyalists led by Captain Garro of the Death Guard escaped the fleet orbiting Isstvan III aboard the damaged vessel called Eisenstein, and fled to Terra to warn the Emperor.
Angron, realizing that the virus bombs had not been fully effective against the Loyalist Marines, flew into a rage and hurled himself at the planet with 50 Companies of Marines. Horus was furious at Angron for delaying his plans, yet reluctantly reinforced him with troops from the Sons of Horus, the Death Guard, and the Emperor's Children. On Isstvan III, the remaining Loyalists, under the command of Saul Tarvitz, fought bravely against their own traitorous battle-brothers. But their cause was doomed. Soon only a few hundred of them remained until, finally, Horus grew unable to tolerate the delay and forced Angron to withdraw his forces, and ordered a systematic orbital bombardment that killed Isstvan III's last brave survivors.

*Flight of the Eisenstein*

The seventy Loyalists led by Captain Garro commandeered the Imperial frigate Eisenstein and evading the forces of Horus, were able to escape from the Isstvan system into the Immaterium. The Eisenstein was badly damaged during its escape from Isstvan III; all its astropaths were dead, and its lone Navigator was mortally wounded. However, Garro managed to attract the attention of passing Loyalist ships by setting the vessel's warp engines to self-destruct and ejecting them from the ship. Rogal Dorn's Imperial Fists Legion had been becalmed in the Warp with its fleet for some time, and his Navigators sensed the detonation of the Eisenstein's Warp drives. Making an immediate course for the location of the ship's beacon, Dorn met with Garro, who explained to him all that had happened with the Traitor Legions.
The remaining crew of the Eisenstein, now aboard Primarch Dorn's Fortress-Monastery, the Phalanx, was able to reach Terra (after the destruction of the Eisenstein by Dorn's fleet to ensure that no Chaos taint was left), allowing the loyal Marines to report the extent of the atrocities that had occurred in the Isstvan system. It was said in later millennia that without this warning, the Imperium would have faced even greater difficulties in responding to Horus' next moves although his warning may have enabled Horus to enact the drop site massacre.
The fate of these seventy Marines is ultimately unknown. Some believe they continued to fight for the Emperor until death claimed them, while others maintain that they were treated as if they were their traitorous brethren, either imprisoned and left to rot, or executed. Others believe that Captain Garro, shocked by the terrible betrayal, became an Apothecary, vowing never to kill again. Others believe some of these men formed the nucleus of the elite Space Marines Chapter later known as the Grey Knights, for Malcador the Sigillite had presented eight of the survivors to the Emperor before his departure. These men were gifted psykers, came from the ranks of the Legions that had turned Traitor, and yet maintained both an unbreakable faith in the Emperor and talent for resisting the temptations of Chaos.

*Drop Site Massacre*

After ridding himself of all suspected Loyalist members within the three Legions under his direct command, Horus chose Isstvan V as his command post and prepared a trap for his former brothers and their Legions.
The Emperor ordered the deployment of seven full Space Marine Legions against him, agonizing over the betrayal of his most beloved son. Unknown to the Emperor of Mankind, four of the deployed Primarchs and their Legions had already turned against him, forming a "fifth column" which would strike against the Loyalists at the most decisive moment.
The initial naval operations seemed to go well for the Loyalist side. The Imperial Navy managed gain orbit over Isstvan V and the Legions proceeded with their planetary deployment. The first wave was under the overall command of Ferrus Manus and besides his own Legion, the Iron Hands, included the Salamanders lead by Vulkan, and the Raven Guard under Corax. They landed right into a bloodbath. Horus was aware of the chosen drop site and his troops fell upon the surprised Legions. Ferrus Manus engaged Fulgrim, only to die at his hands. The Loyalists retreated towards the apparent safety of their brothers of the second wave.
The Legions of the second wave were no longer loyal to the Emperor. The Night Lords of Konrad Curze, the Iron Warriors of Perturabo, the Word Bearers of Lorgar, and the Alpha Legion of Alpharius fell upon their unsuspecting brothers and the ensuing slaughter is widely known as the Drop Site Massacre.
A phrase from the Warmaster himself can easily resume the whole battle: "When the traitor's hand strikes, it strikes with the strength of a Legion."
After the battle, the head of Ferrus Manus was delivered by Fulgrim to Horus as a trophy.
Only a few Loyalist Space Marines, bearing the gene-seed of their fallen brothers and carrying the critically wounded Corax, managed to escape. A loyal Primarch had fallen in battle, another was severely wounded, and a third was missing in action. Vulcan was missing, and how he ultimately managed to survive and to escape is quite unclear. It was disastrous news for the Emperor and the Imperium.
During the developments at Prospero the rebellion would be further be strengthened by Magnus the Red and his Legion, the Thousand Sons, servants of Tzeentch. Horus had nine Space Marine Legions and had all but destroyed three loyal ones. The way to Terra was wide open, and the Battle of Terra would follow.

*The Siege of Terra and the aftermath of the Heresy*

The Traitor Marines laid waste to their former allies' holdings along the way to Terra. Throughout the Imperium, rebel and loyal forces battled. Horus and his forces destroyed Luna's naval bases, and within 30 days had destroyed the Terran system's defences. Terra was bombarded and devastated, and eventually, the corrupted Marines landed on Terra, experiencing heavy resistance from the forces defending Terra (among these loyalists were Blood Angels, Imperial Fists and White Scars). The loyalists were outnumbered, and the battle for Terra turned into a siege of the Imperial Palace. By the 55th day the rebels had reached the walls of the Inner Palace. Horus, who had remained in orbit aboard his battle barge, was at that point warned that the rest of the loyalist Legions were returning to Terra and would arrive in hours. The Ultramarines were pushing their way to Terra, along with the Space Wolves and the Dark Angels. If this were to happen, Horus' advantage in numbers would be diminished. He let down the force field protecting his battle barge, to lure the Emperor in a final battle that would decide the war.
The Emperor saw this opportunity and teleported to the Warmaster's battle barge with two of his Primarchs, Terminator armoured Marines of their Legion as well as members of the Custodes.
Upon teleporting, the Emperor's forces were scattered through the ship, and were forced to battle their way to find each other. Sanguinius found Horus first. Horus was at the height of his powers, and Sanguinius was slain. Horus stood over the Primarch's body as the Emperor found the Warmaster. The Emperor was successful in defeating Horus, but he himself was mortally wounded. The Emperor survived long enough to be transferred to the Golden Throne - a strange mechanism that would allow him to survive forever in a state of undeath.
After the death of Horus the heresy broke apart, and the remaining Chaos Space Marines retreated into the Eye of Terror, from which they periodically launch Black Crusades into the Imperium led by Abaddon the Despoiler, who is rumoured to be the clone-son of Horus.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Ya I double posted but here is a graph showing the 20 legions:

*The twenty Space Marine Legions of the Great Crusade*

*number:* I	
*name:* Dark Angels	
*primarch:* Lion El'Jonson	
*homeworld:* Caliban	
*loyalty:* loyal	
*2nd founding chapters:* Angels of Absolution, Angels of Redemption, Angels of Vengeance	
*later founded chapters:* Guardians of the Covenant, Consecrators, Disciples of Caliban, Angels of Damnation

*number:* II	unknown - all records lost following the Horus Heresy

*number:* III	
*name:* Emperor's Children	
*primarch:* Fulgrim	
*homeworld:* Chemos	
*loyalty:* traitor	
*2nd founding chapters:* Excommunicate Traitoris

*number:* IV	
*name:* Iron Warriors	
*primarch:* Perturabo	
*homeworld:* Olympia	
*loyalty:* traitor	
*2nd founding chapters:* Excommunicate Traitoris

*number:* V	
*name:* White Scars	
*primarch:* Jaghatai Khan	
*homeworld:* Mundus Planus	
*loyalty:* loyal	
*2nd founding chapters:* Marauders, Rampagers, Destroyers, Storm Lords	

*number:* VI	
*name:* Space Wolves	
*primarch:* Leman Russ 
*homeworld:* Fenris	
*loyalty:* loyal	
*2nd founding chapters:* Wolf Brothers	

*number:* VII	
*name:* Imperial Fists	
*primarch:* Rogal Dorn	
*homeworld:* TerraA	
*loyalty:* loyal	
*2nd founding chapters:* Black Templars, Crimson Fists, Soul Drinkers2	

*number:* VIII	
*name:* Night Lords	
*primarch:* Konrad Curze	
*homeworld:* Nostramo
*loyalty:* traitor	
*2nd founding chapters:* Excommunicate Traitoris

*number:* IX	
*name:* Blood Angels	
*primarch:* Sanguinius	
*homeworld:* Baal	
*loyalty:* loyal	
*2nd founding chapters:* Angels Encarmine, Angels Sanguine, Flesh Tearers, Angels Vermillion, Blood Drinkers	
*later founded chapters:* Flesh Eaters, Lamenters

*number:* X	
*name:* Iron Hands	
*primarch:* Ferrus Manus	
*homeworld:* Medusa	
*loyalty:* loyal	
*2nd founding chapters:* Red Talons, Brazen Claws	

*number:* XI	unknown - all records lost following the Horus Heresy

*number:* XII	
*name:* World Eaters	
*primarch:* Angron	
*homeworld:* unknown	
*loyalty:* traitor	
*2nd founding chapters:* Excommunicate Traitoris

*number:* XIII	
*name:* Ultramarines	
*primarch:* Roboute Guilliman	
*homeworld:* Macragge	
*loyalty:* loyal	
*2nd founding chapters:* Novamarines, Patriarchs of Ulixis, White Consuls, Black Consuls, Libators, Praetors of Orpheus, Inceptors, Genesis Chapter, Mortifactors3	
*later founded chapters:* roughly 60% of all chapters

*number:* XIV	
*name:* Death Guard	
*primarch:* Mortarion	
*homeworld:* Barbarus	
*loyalty:* traitor	
*2nd founding chapters:* Excommunicate Traitoris

*number:* XV	
*name:* Thousand Sons	
*primarch:* Magnus the Red	
*homeworld:* Prospero	
*loyalty:* traitor	
*2nd founding chapters:* Excommunicate Traitoris

*number:* XVI	
*name:* Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus	
*primarch:* Horus 
*homeworld:* Cthonia
*loyalty:* traitor	
*2nd founding chapters:* Excommunicate Traitoris

*number:* XVII	
*name:* Word Bearers	
*primarch:* Lorgar	
*homeworld:* Colchis	
*loyalty:* traitor	
*2nd founding chapters:* Excommunicate Traitoris

*number:* XVIII	
*name:* Salamanders	
*primarch:* Vulkan	
*homeworld:* Nocturne	
*loyalty:* loyal	
*2nd founding chapters:* unknown	
*later founded chapters:* possibly Storm Giants and Black Dragons

*number:* XIX	
*name:* Raven Guard	
*primarch:*Corax	
*homeworld:* Deliverance	
*loyalty:* loyal	
*2nd founding chapters:* Black Guard, Revilers, Raptors	

*number:* XX	
*name:* Alpha Legion	
*primarch:* Alpharius	
*homeworld:* unknown	
*loyalty:* unknown	
*2nd founding chapters:* Excommunicate Traitoris

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi. heres what iv found online & what iv heard peeps say.
Im gonna try and put it all in chronological order for you (fluff wise)

Royal Blue text = online quotes 
White text = my opinion or something iv heard

"Games Workshop has explained the game play purpose for these "deleted" Legions: they are available to help those who wish to develop their own, custom Legions. The basic idea is since there were 20 Legions, and half went to Chaos but half stayed loyal, that these two lost Legions would represent the same for "do-it-yourself" forces."

The Emperor created 20 primarchs, who were snatched from Terra by a Chaos vortex and scattered around the galaxy. 
This ties in with Horus's Vision, and he could be responsable for the vortex. Chaos has a wierd way with time and space. 
As Horus lay in coma inside the Davinite temple after being wounded by Eugen Temba, Erebus gave him visions that showed him events from various points in time. In one of these experiences, Horus found himself in the geno-vault where he was created, and looked down upon the genetor-tanks containing the infant primarchs. At one point he stops before tank XI and reflects upon the "untapped glories that lay within, knowing they would never come to pass". This refers to one of the unknown Primarchs. Later on, Horus' anger takes control and he smashes his fist upon tank XI, damaging it. Shortly after, a vortex swoops up all the genetor-tanks and scatters them across the galaxy. 
The Emperor met each primarch in turn, and each primarch had risen to a position of authority within the cultures they had found themselves in.
Of the various abilities possessed by the primarchs, one was "invisibility, this presumably refers to one of the missing primarchs, as invisibility is not a power possessed by the 18 that are known.
All 20 Legions took part in the Great Crusade, each led by their own primarch.
20 statues of the primarchs were erected in the Imperial Palace on Terra. By the time of the Horus Heresy, plinths II and XI "...had been vacant for a long time. No-one ever spoke of those two absent brothers [and] their separate tragedies. This suggests that the two unknown primarchs had been found previously and that something tragic had happened. The two primarchs were "absent" but not referred as "dead". This meens whatever happened to the two primarchs had nothing to do with the Great Herasy, so unless one of the legions turned to chaos quite a while prior the heresy it contradicts GW's above statement.
Horus convinced "no less than 9" Space Marine Legions to side with him at the onset of the Heresy, a number also referred to as "fully half" of the legions. When he assaulted Terra, this number was given as 9.. This also implies, but does not categorically states, that the 9 known traitor legions are all of the legions that followed him into rebellion and that 18 legions were the total number of legions active at the time. A passage detailing Horus' plans for the various legions at the outset of the Heresy mentions by name all 18 known legions. 
Iv also heard somewhere that one of the two missing primarchs was incased in a dreadnought and joined the Adeptus Custodes in protecting the Imperial Palace

i hope this is some use to you


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Find!

I enjoyed that read!

+rep

Chaosftw


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Personally, I think it's simple, the two missing primarchs and their legions suffered a fate worse than death, they landed in Wigan and were trapped in it's labrythine one-way system, were given directions to saddle junction and never seen again.


----------



## Lord Hunsadia (Apr 30, 2009)

My personal theory is that either they were never re-found, or that they were killed in childhood by scared natives of planets too religious or scared to tolerate a massive metal pod smackin' into their back garden.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

This page on Lexicanum sums up and adds to the current argument very well.


----------

